# £1200 Budget Which Bike



## Mallory (31 Jul 2013)

If you had a £1200 budget which CX bike would you go for? Must have disc brakes the rest is open for consideration

I currently use a Boardman Hybrid for my small commute and hate it with a vengeance. I had originally planned to do some recreational rides on it but they will not happen.

May do well to ditch it and get a CX for the small commute and some smaller rides and track/mud riding.

p.s does anyone know of any cx terrain north of London Edgware/Barnet onwards in Herts etc?


----------



## jakefudge (31 Jul 2013)

On One Dirty Disco is £100 more for the rival group set and is a great bike if a little heavy. I've just received a Red equipped one and i love it. I had the decathlon cyclocross before hand, very light, good spec and bargain at £700 but looks were not to everyone's taste. They have a much nicer looking one coming out soon but canti only I think.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2013)

Around that price I reckon I'd be looking at the Kinesis Pro 6, Kona Jake or Colnago World Cup. Kinesis would probably edge it for me.


----------



## Howard (1 Aug 2013)

Mallory said:


> If you had a £1200 budget which CX bike would you go for? Must have disc brakes the rest is open for consideration


 
Kinesis Pro 6 probably. Has a short, racy headtube so not your standard commuter-cross fare though. Dirty Disco or the other one (SRX?) probably worth looking at but personally I'd rather just find the Chinese crabon supplier they buy from and get one direct - at least I can then choose the color and decals.

Sure Genesis produce something around this price, maybe the Croix or the Vapour...?

If you want something super versatile you could get the new Surly CrossCheck with disc tabs. Might be a wait for that though.

Cannondale and Kona probably worth looking at but difficult to get hold of at the moment due to the switch to 2014 bikes.



Mallory said:


> p.s does anyone know of any cx terrain north of London Edgware/Barnet onwards in Herts etc?


 
Try looking for the Rapha Hell of the North route - sure it will be on Strava / Garmin Connect somewhere.


----------



## BUR70N (5 Aug 2013)

Do you know what sort of riding? As you could look towards the Spesh Tricross, depends if you wanted a true CX bike or something that can do the commute aswell.

I use a Cube Cross Race Disc for my commute and then swap the tyres for the off road, but most of the time its on road.


----------



## BUR70N (5 Aug 2013)

Type of frame also, Steel, Alloy or...


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Aug 2013)

Planet X XLS, ticks your boxes.

Here's mine ready for a light weight bivi ride


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2013)

Whyte Charing Cross or Saxon Cross?

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/whyte-charing-cross-13
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/whyte-saxon-cross-14


----------



## BUR70N (6 Aug 2013)

I like that Planet X bike..

The Saxon Cross got this - "*Buy if: *You want a stable, impressively weatherproof road and roughstuff all-rounder and don’t mind changing the tyres to something larger to add comfort"


----------



## RolandsuperX (6 Aug 2013)

Won`t be long befor shops start reducing 2013 stock in preperation for the 2014 bikes, hold out for another month or two and you might snap up a really good bargin Mallory...


----------



## mustang1 (22 Aug 2013)

Not sure if you're looking for hydraulic or mechanical disks, but Focus Mares 2.0 is down from around £1100 to £900 right now (IDK which type disks it comes with, in fact IDK if CX bikes are even offered with hydro?).

I have a couple of CX bikes, Specialized Tricross and Focus Mares (both non-disk brakes) and for *my* use, I prefer Mares (more suitable geo for me).


----------



## Paul99 (22 Aug 2013)

mustang1 said:


> Not sure if you're looking for hydraulic or mechanical disks, but Focus Mares 2.0 is down from around £1100 to £900 right now (IDK which type disks it comes with, in fact IDK if CX bikes are even offered with hydro?).


The Mares has Tektro Lyra mechanical disc brakes. If you (OP) decided to go this route, my advice would be to upgrade the brakes to BB7's.


----------

